# Teutoburger Wald Bielefeld - Garmin verloren



## Leonardo2010 (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo Owl Biker,

ich habe gestern (Samstag, 18.6.2016) mein Garmin Oregon 600 bei einer Ausfahrt auf dem Hermannsweg (teilweise auch Trails links und rechts davon gefahren) zwischen Tierpark Olderdissen und Schwedenschanze verloren. 
Ich würde mich freuen, falls sich ein Finder bei mir meldet. Es winkt natürlich ein Finderlohn.

Vielen Dank
Thorsten


----------



## kris. (20. Juni 2016)

Autsch, ärgerlich.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d1pe (20. Juni 2016)

Nur ein kleiner Tip: Auf solchen Geräten eine README-Datei mit deinen Adress- und Telefondaten erstellen, damit ein ehrlicher Finder dich kontaktieren kann.


----------

